# Was this flat rubber/EPDM Roof installed correctly



## mose (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, hoping some of you may be able to take a few moments to offer some advise. 

I recently had my roof replaced and the roofers installed an EPDM flat rubber roof over my back porch. I noticed that there were several wrinkles/bubbles and am concerned that it may cause problem. The contractor said it will not be an issue, but I am reading mixed theories on various websites. The roof was installed in the winter, and it has started getting warmer out here in Minneapolis, so maybe this is normal. I am hoping someone can look at the photo set and advise if they think this looks ok or not. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mose/sets/72157629653004695/

Thank you,

-Mose


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not a roofer, but since nobody else has replied I offer my opinion. At least it will give your question a bump and maybe get it noticed by somebody who can help.

I have one of these roofs on my garage and it does have a few wrinkles in it but not as severe as those. the wrinkles themselves should not cause problems unless they allow water tp puddle and even then the membrane will not let water through as long as the flashing is installed properly and all the seams are sealed. 

Having said that, I think this is a poor job at least from an asthetic point of view. How visable is this roof? On image 161 it looks like there is a large buckle in a place where it meets the wall that could let water in. It also looks like there should be some flashing over the membrane where it meets the wall and not just flashing under the membrane.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That's not cover tape on the drip edge. That's just cut strips of EPDM. There are gaps between the strips and the field sheet. Cover strip should go all the way to the outer edge of the drip edge. Not stop 3" shy. And the drip edge was supposed to have been caulked with water-stop between the two pieces of metal, inside the joint. That'll leak if it isn't already leaking.
In the last pic, it looks like the roofed over gravel. Are those dimples all over the place?

Last, but not least, they used cheap .045 which is mnainly good for temporary tarping of tools and material. .060 reinforced would have been the way to go. I think this roof will fail. Just a question of when.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Was definitely not a real roofer that installed that. Hope you didn't pay someone to do that to you.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess the rolling the material was not utilized.That is bad.Tinner hit my replies.

Btw.,that looks like banana creme cake frosting. :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

HACK job. Guy had no clue what he was doing who did that.


----------

